# Creating an arena... on a very limited budget.



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't do any sort of serious competing or training, just general riding. My arena is constructed of the plastic temp fence poles and 1 strand of electric rope. that's pretty much it. I keep the electric off, and my neighbor grazes his horses in it when I'm not riding. It works great for me and it's super affordable to put up.


----------



## ootwistedoo (Aug 1, 2013)

swimminchikin said:


> I don't do any sort of serious competing or training, just general riding. My arena is constructed of the plastic temp fence poles and 1 strand of electric rope. that's pretty much it. I keep the electric off, and my neighbor grazes his horses in it when I'm not riding. It works great for me and it's super affordable to put up.


Probably a dumb question, but how tall are the plastic temp fence poles? I don't think I know which ones you're talking about


----------



## ootwistedoo (Aug 1, 2013)

In case someone asks... I don't need to jump or do any 'serious' riding anymore... I just want to ride and exercise my horses!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You don't need an arena or even level terrain to exercise your horses. There's really no reason why you can't exercise them in their paddock for that matter. Ride one and tie the others up so that they can't bother you.

Until just a few days ago, my main schooling area was grass footing and didn't even have a fence around it. It's still just grass footing (used as a paddock when I'm not schooling in there) but at least it does have a fence now.

While my main schooling area at the barn is relatively flat, much of the countryside where I ride isn't. It's not at all uncommon to catch me loping circles on the side of a hill where a horse has to lope up one side and down the other. So long as there are no big rocks or big holes to step in, then you can school/exercise just about anywhere.


----------



## ootwistedoo (Aug 1, 2013)

smrobs said:


> You don't need an arena or even level terrain to exercise your horses. There's really no reason why you can't exercise them in their paddock for that matter. Ride one and tie the others up so that they can't bother you.
> 
> Until just a few days ago, my main schooling area was grass footing and didn't even have a fence around it. It's still just grass footing (used as a paddock when I'm not schooling in there) but at least it does have a fence now.
> 
> While my main schooling area at the barn is relatively flat, much of the countryside where I ride isn't. It's not at all uncommon to catch me loping circles on the side of a hill where a horse has to lope up one side and down the other. So long as there are no big rocks or big holes to step in, then you can school/exercise just about anywhere.



The paddock is not that large and it's rather hilly. The horses do not like being tied... and they won't tolerate it. Also, we don't really have anywhere to tie them :?

Also, my horse, Twix, can and will take off if there aren't set boundaries. I'd love to just take off riding her in a field that's not enclosed, but I'm worried about me falling and her getting loose. We're right next to a road, and I would hate for her to run off (again).

If I had a super calm, laid back horse maybe that would be an option


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, um, it sounds like you maybe need a roundpen instead of an arena where you can spend some time on re-training all kinds of things.

You may take this as being rude, but it's not the way I mean it. You are making excuses for your horses behaving badly (not tolerating being tied, can and will take off if there aren't set boundaries, etc). Making excuses for them will not correct the behaviors. 

The area where I ride is right next to a busy roadway where there are a ton of semi trucks and heavy equipment going by. I'm usually out there on horses with no more than 3-4 days under saddle, so hardly "super calm and laid back". It's all a matter of having the knowledge and ability to correct any shenanigans that might come up and putting the proper training on a horse before you put them in that situation.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

And ther ya have it, work with them and make good horses. Yes, some are nut jobs, but sounds you've taken the role of enabler. 
Work them in the open, tie them, ride em alone. 

Please don't take that as an insult or rude, but it's how I took your posts. What you have for facility's shouldn't hinder you at all.

Eta: and smrobs beat me to it, I type slow. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Wow, um, it sounds like you maybe need a roundpen instead of an arena where you can spend some time on re-training all kinds of things.
> 
> You may take this as being rude, but it's not the way I mean it. You are making excuses for your horses behaving badly (not tolerating being tied, can and will take off if there aren't set boundaries, etc). Making excuses for them will not correct the behaviors.
> 
> The area where I ride is right next to a busy roadway where there are a ton of semi trucks and heavy equipment going by. I'm usually out there on horses with no more than 3-4 days under saddle, so hardly "super calm and laid back". It's all a matter of having the knowledge and ability to correct any shenanigans that might come up and putting the proper training on a horse before you put them in that situation.


^^Agree. I would give them some round pen work, get them easier to handle, and earn some respect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You don't need an arena to work horses, just section off an area that is reasonably level and there ya go!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

ootwistedoo said:


> Probably a dumb question, but how tall are the plastic temp fence poles? I don't think I know which ones you're talking about


Rather short actually. I think they're around 3 feet tall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

ootwistedoo said:


> Probably a dumb question, but how tall are the plastic temp fence poles? I don't think I know which ones you're talking about


Typically 4 feet... look at TSC, they have different kinds, e.g. Step-In Poly Fence Post, 48 in. - Tractor Supply Online Store


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

I've never had an arena of any kind, and never will. I ride in fields that have the gates open (To all the young ones out there... Please don't follow my example!) and also on the roads, and in my paddocks when the ground is soft (very rough when the ground is hard). 
Considering your horses won't be tied up, and bomb off, I also suggest a round pen and a lot of ground work.


----------



## ootwistedoo (Aug 1, 2013)

I know that I've basically made monsters out of my horses and I'm working on that. I'm doing groundwork with the most spirited of my horses every day for a couple hours now and I'm seeing improvement already. I don't want advice on how to correct their bad/unacceptable behaviors on this thread... I'd just really appreciate ideas on how to make an arena. In an arena, I can take one horse at a time (even on a halter and lead) so they're alone and have less distractions and focus on working one at a time.
Advice on behavior is appreciated, but unnecessary at this time. I've sought out help with that already.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

I cannot post pictures from my phone, but read this thread. There is a hung of info on my arena. We just bought this property so really didn't have a ton of money. I tilled the ground (I'm used to deep footing for gaming) We purchased t posts for the corners & all the middle is temporary posts, with a strand or 2 of hot poly wire. 

This weekend we set 5 postal in concrete (we eventually will have the entire area in wood rails & it doubles as our sacrifice area.

If you have naughty snots, I'm not sure how secure your fencing will need to be. Mine are really easy on fences. They can be ripping around, kicking, jumping, etc & will stop dead for a single strand.

A round pen would be cheaper, since its a smaller area to fence.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

I built my arena out of used tires stacked four high, the tires were free I just went around collecting them from the side of the road, and put an add on Craigs list for them, and went to my mechanic. I put up a 4ft gate and now I have my arena. It is by no means sturdy but it gives some boundaries and I have yet to have a horse try to go through or over it. I also use the tires to build obstacles. I really did not think about what I will do if I ever have to move, but that is not in my plans.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Gssw, post a picture! That sounds very interesting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

